

Ask HN: Which browser toolbar would you write first? - mootothemax

I'm looking at developing a website and browser toolbar that integrates with it. I think there's a market, but now it's time to spend a few nights coding to get a minimum viable product together.<p>What browser would you build a toolbar for first? It'll be targeted at slightly more technically competent than average people, and I'm thinking of starting with Firefox - does that sound sensible?
======
CPops
I've built both Firefox and Chrome extensions and would recommend starting
with Chrome. Firefox currently has a larger market, but developing extensions
in Chrome is MUCH easier and I would recommend that.

But it depends on what your business is. Maybe people in your target market
use Firefox more often and if so that may be a better choice.

~~~
mootothemax
Thanks for the advice; I've previously only developed Firefox extensions, so
am a bit new to Chrome, but you're right: it certainly looks easier :)

 _Maybe people in your target market use Firefox more often and if so that may
be a better choice_

That's what I'm struggling with - it's going to be targeted at people
marketing on the internet (I shudder just writing that, but honestly - not
spammers ;)) and so I would've thought it'd be a good split between FF and
Chrome. Oh well, think I'll flip a coin and be done with it.

